# Iron Warriors Warband Name?



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

So I'm "converting" my chaos force dedicated to khorne from the traditional red of the world eaters to a unique force of khorne following Iron Warriors. I've been trying to think of a force name for them, apart from simply naming the Warsmith, I want them to have a Independent Warband name rather than being one of the Grand Companies of the Iron Warriors Legion, similar to the way the Steel Brethren has it's own name.

So I'm looking for inspiration and was wondering if you could help


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

I forgot we had a name generator lol found it and here are some of the ones I like. I've altered some to reflect the idea more, such as Harbingers of Iron was originally Harbingers of Horus. Mostly just replaced the word that didn't suit with Iron but other words could be used, just used Iron as an example.

Harbingers of Iron (Harbingers of Horus)
Brazen Skulls
Disciples of Bronze
Iron Barbarians (Word Barbarians)
Iron Tyrants (Battle Tyrants)
Angels of Iron (something ironic )
Iron Flayers (had something else before it but I skipped past and forgot :/)
Iron Marauders
Prophets of Iron (Prophets of Flame)


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Just thought of one myself to, Bloodmongers? Kind of like a combination of Ironmongers and all the blood Khorne likes?


----------



## Sir Whittaker (Jun 25, 2009)

You're on the right track, I'd stick with a stong metal and something Khorne-y, like the Steel Reapers, the Iron Slayers, the Brass Slaughter, etc. If you're really stuck write some words on a piece of paper and randomly pick them until you get one you like. Good luck!


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

How about, forge lords
forge hounds
forge bloods
iron bloods 
iron guard 
ferro freaks
steel legion
brotherhood of steel/iron
war smiths
battle smiths


----------



## Lost&Damned (Mar 25, 2012)

Blood smiths
Gore warriors?
...harder than i thought it would be.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

I'd also just thought of Bloodsmiths / Blood smiths. I like the sound of it but when written out it doesn't look nice imo heh.
Iron Scourge
Brass Scythes
Iron Scythes


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

I suppose I could just say it's the 8th Grand Company, 8 being the sacred number of Khorne and the 8th company was influenced by Khorne a great deal, would that be fluffy enough?


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

how about "The Iron 8th" or "The Iron Octoid" "The Bloody 8th"


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

How about this for a general description of my Warsmith and the company

Kargunax the Bloodmonger, Warsmith of 8th Grand Company "The Skullsworn"


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

I like it, very grandiose as would be expected of a chaos warlord! And keeping the original company name the 8th just adding a nickname to it, nice touch


----------



## Achaylus72 (Apr 30, 2011)

Cuttlery Bandits.


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

The Tin Men (Wizard of Oz?)

or

Ironclads


----------

